# Jseng's Centipede Collection



## jseng (Sep 28, 2016)

Been meaning to start a thread documenting my centipede collection for a while. This will be a work in progress, but hope you enjoy nonetheless! 

First up is my Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (Kenyan [True] Blue Leg Centipede)

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## jseng (Sep 29, 2016)

Next is my Scolopendra sp. "Hispaniola" (Hispaniola Ruby Red Giant Centipede)

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## jseng (Sep 29, 2016)

Scolopendra cf. "aztecorum" (Aztec Ghost Centipede)

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## jseng (Sep 29, 2016)

Scolopendra polymorpha (Tiger Centipede - Sky Island Blue Morph)

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## jseng (Sep 29, 2016)

Scolopendra alternans (Haitian Giant Centipede)

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## jseng (Sep 29, 2016)

Scolopendra heros arizonensis (AZ Giant Centipede - Standard Morph)

To be continued...

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Ran (Sep 29, 2016)

A very nice collection of centipedes jseng!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## jseng (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks! I have soft spots in my heart for millipedes, whip spiders, and mantids, but my centipede collection is my pride and joy!

In any case, next up is my other Scolopendra heros arizonensis, though this one is a Banded Morph (Madrean Banded heros)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## jseng (Sep 30, 2016)

Scolopendra heros heros - Standard Morph (TX Giant Black-Tailed/Blue-Tailed Centipede)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## jseng (Sep 30, 2016)

Scolopendra heros heros - Banded Morph (Blotched heros)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## jseng (Sep 30, 2016)

Scolopendra alternans (FL Keys Giant Centipede)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## jseng (Sep 30, 2016)

Scolopendra morsitans (Tanzanian Red-Head Tiger Centipede)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jseng (Sep 30, 2016)

Hemiscolopendra marginata (Eastern Bark/FL Blue Centipede)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jseng (Sep 30, 2016)

Scolopendra heros castaneiceps (TX Giant Red-Headed Centipede)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jseng (Sep 30, 2016)

Scolopendra polymorpha "Pseudoviridis"


----------



## jseng (Sep 30, 2016)

Scolopendra polymorpha "AZ Rusty Red"


To be continued...


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Oct 2, 2016)

Awesome man! You have every pede that I want. Love the US natives... Especially the blotched heros. Keep posting pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## jseng (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks, the kind words are much appreciated, Anthony! And as much as I love exotic pedes, I also totally agree that we're privileged to have some pretty awesome natives in the good old US of A! In fact, I think heros are some of best display centipedes period: they're big, colorful, active, mellow and they tend to spend less time burrowed than lots of pede species, so what's not to love?

Anyway, I've got a few more pedes for y'all. One is a gem, but before I share that, I'll whet your appetites with my baby Rhysida longipes (Olive Long-Tailed Centipede)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## jseng (Oct 3, 2016)

And here's a pede I never ID'd, though it was sold to me as a Scolopendra sp. "Sumatra Golden Giant". Before I saw it in the flesh, I guessed it was a subspinipes given the origin, but even though it was long (~5" true BL) and a straight killer, it was actually super thin with more of a greenish-brown body and red head than showed up in photos. Unfortunately, it died soon after I acquired it, and its body got almost entirely consumed by isopods by the time I found it, so these are the only photos I have. My guess would be that it was a Scolopendra subcrustalis, but if you've got any ideas on the species, I'd love to hear them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow, heck of a collection you have there! I've always wanted to get into centipedes, but haven't had the space to really get them going. I've kept a couple polymorpha, but that has been about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jseng (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks, PK! Don't know how tight on space you are, but pedes can be kept in much smaller enclosures than you would probably guess. And if you're also holding back bc of money, time, energy, etc., centipedes are actually super low maintenance, as even the youngsters can be fed just once a week (and the older ones can go without food for weeks at a time), they don't require a water dish (as long as you're good about maintaining humidity), and you really just need to make sure their substrate never completely dries out. 

In any case, here's that gem of a centipede I mentioned earlier, my Alipes multicostis (Cameroon Flag-Tailed Centipede)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scoly (Oct 4, 2016)

jseng said:


> First up is my Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (Kenyan [True] Blue Leg Centipede)


That is a beast of an Ethmostigmus trigonopodus, don't think I've seen one that size before!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs (Oct 4, 2016)

Love that Polymorpha "Rusty Red"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crowbawt (Oct 5, 2016)

Love the flag tail!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jseng (Oct 5, 2016)

Scoly said:


> That is a beast of an Ethmostigmus trigonopodus, don't think I've seen one that size before!


I wish I could say it's actually as huge as it looks in the pic. However, I think that's mostly a forced-perspective-based optical illusion, bc I held the cork bark with its top pointed toward the camera. In reality, the pede is about 3" BL, though I'll concede that like many E. trigs, it's a chunky little guy for sure 



SDCPs said:


> Love that Polymorpha "Rusty Red"


Yeah, those Rusty Reds are the biggest and baddest polys I've ever personally worked with, but one of these days I'll get around to buying one of mastigoproctus's "Rio Grande Giants," so I suspect I may change my tune then.



Crowbawt said:


> Love the flag tail!


Thanks, man, I totally agree! Although my favorite pede is still my Hispaniola Red Giant, thatlittle Alipes is a very close second!


----------



## Scoly (Oct 6, 2016)

jseng said:


> I wish I could say it's actually as huge as it looks in the pic. However, I think that's mostly a forced-perspective-based optical illusion, bc I held the cork bark with its top pointed toward the camera. In reality, the pede is about 3" BL, though I'll concede that like many E. trigs, it's a chunky little guy for sure


If you can make a 3" centipede look THAT size...then I think you have serious photography skills that would fetch a high premium with men seeking to enhance their Tinder profile shots

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 6, 2016)

Such a nice assortment of centipedes, bravo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 6, 2016)

Great pedes, I'm so jealous. I'll just try to be happy with my morsitans, rubripes, and assortment of cormos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jseng (Nov 8, 2016)

Scolopendra mirabilis (Tanzanian Neon-Blue Leg Centipede)

PS sorry, don't know why my pic keeps posting upside down

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## jseng (Nov 8, 2016)

Akymnopellis chilensis (Chilean Teal-Blue-Legged Centipede)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 8, 2016)

jseng said:


> Akymnopellis chilensis


Awwww, it made a dubia pillow for itself, how cute

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lovebugfarm (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's a pic of a R. longipes that jseng produced last year. Thought he would enjoy seeing how they have grown. Still have 9 out of the original 11.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jseng (Jan 7, 2017)

Awesome, can't believe how much they've grown! Do you still have them living communally?


----------



## lovebugfarm (Jan 8, 2017)

Right nearly adult size after a year. Although I havnt ever seen good pics of adults where you can tell how big they are. I raised them all separately but have been thinking of putting them together. I raised one in a container that I raise isopods and rolypolys and it's actually one of the smaller ones however it seems there are less isopods than rolypolys now. Just a little fun observation.


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Jan 9, 2017)

jseng said:


> Akymnopellis chilensis (Chilean Teal-Blue-Legged Centipede)


Dude, this is awesome. Where did you snag this pede?


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Jan 12, 2017)

jseng said:


> Thanks! I have soft spots in my heart for millipedes, whip spiders, and mantids, but my centipede collection is my pride and joy!
> 
> In any case, next up is my other Scolopendra heros arizonensis, though this one is a Banded Morph (Madrean Banded heros)


This one's my favorite, I love the mild coloration.


----------



## InvertAdict (Apr 26, 2017)

jseng said:


> Scolopendra heros heros - Standard Morph (TX Giant Black-Tailed/Blue-Tailed Centipede)


What substrate do you use? I like how it looks!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Apr 26, 2017)

Never been into centipedes but you have a beautiful collection!


----------



## LawnShrimp (Apr 27, 2017)

And then there's me... with a single centipede... 

Anyway, I would love to have an Akymnopellis! Nice pedes all around!


----------



## jseng (May 6, 2017)

InvertAdict said:


> What substrate do you use? I like how it looks!


Thanks, I use a combination of 60-70% coco fiber and 40-30% sand, with just a bit of chopped up sphagnum added to the mixture, and clumps of damp moss placed on top of the substrate.


----------



## jseng (May 6, 2017)

Anthony Jensen said:


> Dude, this is awesome. Where did you snag this pede?


I got a friend who imports on occasion and he hooked me up with a sexed pair of these beauties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1776 (May 6, 2017)

Neat collection!


----------



## mickiem (May 6, 2017)

Very nice!  Do you keep many millipedes? I love mantids and millies.


----------



## InvertAdict (May 8, 2017)

jseng said:


> Scolopendra polymorpha "Pseudoviridis"


I've got a small one but I never knew it was a different morph. how long is that one?


----------



## jseng (May 9, 2017)

Jp1776 said:


> Neat collection!


Thanks so much!



mickiem said:


> Very nice!  Do you keep many millipedes? I love mantids and millies.


I enjoy keeping millipedes, though I have far fewer of them than centipedes. At the moment, I have colonies of Chicobolus spinigerus "Ebony Morph" and Spirostreptus sp. #1, and several Epibolus pulchripes specimens.



InvertAdict said:


> I've got a small one but I never knew it was a different morph. how long is that one?


Yeah, polys come in so many shapes, sizes, and colors that it is really quite amazing. The specimen in that pic, though, is about 5" or so.


----------



## mickiem (May 9, 2017)

Nice!  Are your  _Epibolus pulchripes _breeding?  That's one on my wish list.


----------



## jseng (May 9, 2017)

mickiem said:


> Nice!  Are your  _Epibolus pulchripes _breeding?  That's one on my wish list.


Not to my knowledge, unfortunately. I have two huge adult females and one tiny male who doesn't seem to be growing properly (he's about 1/4th the size of his sisters and I haven't seen him molt for almost 9 months), so I'm kind of worried that I'm not going to get a second generation out of them (or if I do, that the plings will be weak due to the male's potential genetic weakness) :-(

Do you collect mantids as well? They are probably my second favorite invert group after centipedes. Some people don't like the fact that mantids have much shorter life spans than more commonly kept invert orders, but I actually prefer it, as it allows me to experience new species on a constant basis.


----------



## Nephila Edulis (May 9, 2017)

Oh how I wish I could get a scolopendra heros


----------



## mickiem (May 9, 2017)

jseng said:


> Not to my knowledge, unfortunately. I have two huge adult females and one tiny male who doesn't seem to be growing properly (he's about 1/4th the size of his sisters and I haven't seen him molt for almost 9 months), so I'm kind of worried that I'm not going to get a second generation out of them (or if I do, that the plings will be weak due to the male's potential genetic weakness) :-(
> 
> Do you collect mantids as well? They are probably my second favorite invert group after centipedes. Some people don't like the fact that mantids have much shorter life spans than more commonly kept invert orders, but I actually prefer it, as it allows me to experience new species on a constant basis.


Such a bummer about the _Epibolus_. Did you have their parents?  What kind of lifespan do they have?  Such a lovely pede. 

I have only kept a few mantids and nothing too exotic. I wanted to get some different species this spring but I will be gone a month this summer and I don't have a mantid sitter. It's hard farming out odd animals. 

I hope against odds you can find babies!


----------



## Jp1776 (May 10, 2017)

jseng said:


> I enjoy keeping millipedes, though I have far fewer of them than centipedes. At the moment, I have colonies of Chicobolus spinigerus "Ebony Morph" and Spirostreptus sp. #1, and several Epibolus pulchripes specimens.


Do you have any photos of the ebony morph?


----------



## lovebugfarm (Jul 8, 2017)

So those r. longipipes centipedes you produced last year roughly March 2016 have had babys  So far I found 7.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 8, 2017)

Stunning lil gems! Maybe in the distant future Il be able to snag one :wideyed: might not be for awhile tho


----------



## jseng (Mar 27, 2019)

Haven’t updated this thread in a while. Here are some pics of my giant 9” female Scolopendra heros arizonensis “Sonoran Banded Morph” (AZ Giant Centipede), plus a clutch of plings she produced last summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jseng (Mar 27, 2019)

Juvenile Scolopendra heros arizonensis “Madrean Banded Morph” (AZ Giant Centipede)


----------



## jseng (Mar 27, 2019)

Scolopendra polymorpha “Turquoise Beauty Morph”


----------



## jseng (Mar 27, 2019)

Theatops sp. (Forceps Centipede)


----------



## jseng (Mar 27, 2019)

Unidentified AZ sp., but potentially an unusual Scolopendra viridis or Hemiscolopendra marginata morph? This is a female who laid of clutch of plings that looked like tiny, living strands of black hair.


----------



## jseng (Mar 27, 2019)

These are pics of old Scolopendra aztecorum (Aztec Ghost Centipede) and Scolopendra sp. “Hispaniola” (Hispaniola Red Giant Centipede) specimens that I longer own (but wish I did!).


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Mar 31, 2019)

jseng said:


> These are pics of old Scolopendra aztecorum (Aztec Ghost Centipede) and Scolopendra sp. “Hispaniola” (Hispaniola Red Giant Centipede) specimens that I longer own (but wish I did!).


Quick question, where in the name of god did you find your Scolopendra alternans “Red Giant Hispaniola”!? I can’t find them anywhere in the states! Btw, impressive collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 31, 2019)

jseng said:


> These are pics of old Scolopendra aztecorum (Aztec Ghost Centipede) and Scolopendra sp. “Hispaniola” (Hispaniola Red Giant Centipede) specimens that I longer own (but wish I did!).


Did you sell or did they die? I have a Scolopendra aztecorum the "green stage" right now. Cool pede.


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Mar 31, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Did you sell or did they die? I have a Scolopendra aztecorum the "green stage" right now. Cool pede.


Isn’t one of the common names for the S. aztecorum the “Sonoran Green”? I’m just curious as my local exotic pet shop has some of them and I’m considering picking one up if they are indeed aztecorum. (And I know, this is why common names are no good)


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 31, 2019)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Isn’t one of the common names for the S. aztecorum the “Sonoran Green”? I’m just curious as my local exotic pet shop has some of them and I’m considering picking one up if they are indeed aztecorum. (And I know, this is why common names are no good)


Usually Sonoran Green will refer to Scolopendra viridis afaik.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Mar 31, 2019)

BobBarley said:


> Usually Sonoran Green will refer to Scolopendra viridis afaik.


Ah, I see. Thx!


----------



## jseng (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks, Ted! I got the Hispaniola and a couple of True Blue Leg Ethmostigmus trigonopodus from Steven Stamps (of Stamp’s Turantulas) a couple years ago. It was a rare, one off import, and as you mentioned, I’ve never seen them available from any other vendor in the US. I ended up selling them, and to my knowledge, they’re still alive somewhere today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Mar 31, 2019)

jseng said:


> Thanks, Ted! I got the Hispaniola and a couple of True Blue Leg Ethmostigmus trigonopodus from Steven Stamps (of Stamp’s Turantulas) a couple years ago. It was a rare, one off import, and as you mentioned, I’ve never seen them available from any other vendor in the US. I ended up selling them, and to my knowledge, they’re still alive somewhere today.


Alrighty, I’ll keep my eye out


----------



## Greasylake (Apr 1, 2019)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Alrighty, I’ll keep my eye out


I've seen them for sale in Europe and had the opportunity to import a few, but the price was too steep for me to be able to afford it, even if I resold all of them. They are out there and they will come up for sale eventually, it's just a matter of time and money.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Apr 1, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> I've seen them for sale in Europe and had the opportunity to import a few, but the price was too steep for me to be able to afford it, even if I resold all of them. They are out there and they will come up for sale eventually, it's just a matter of time and money.


I hear you. Very expensive to import, and, from a hobbyist’s standpoint, it’s not worth the cost more often than not. Hopefully somebody will get a hold of some and manage to breed them!


----------

